# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  What are Benefits of Ethereum Based Gaming Token?

## The Token Launcher

The Ethereum based gaming tokens are developed from the blockchain platform which means it is decentralized one and eliminate third party and make a direct link between the owner and players, eliminates  any additional fees. There are also other several benefits of using gaming token for both parties, they are,


High Security
Safeguard
Can also used to raise fund
Fast transaction
Eliminate third party
Offers
Trademarks

And also other facility and benefits can be received while using this Ethereum based blockchain token. So what your waiting for Create Your Own Ethereum Gaming Token[/URL] here!!

----------

